# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Sick to my stomach

## mdb730

I don't know if this is the right place to post this but this morning I came across this piece of news that made me very upset. I wish there was something that can be done because I have a feeling this will go unpunished. Hopefully the police will check for local sales and find the culprit.

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/loca...120975873.html

----------

_Reinz_ (12-15-2016)

----------


## tttaylorrr

"Vodou practitioners will write a persons name on a piece of paper, gather other items related to that person and insert them into the snake and sew its mouth shut. Mullin said nothing was found in the snake, but its possible they could have disintegrated."

i really hope this is just lore. i can't imagine what that poor baby went through. i hope they find the culprit(s).

----------


## Meerna

That is just awful. I can't even begin to understand the kind of person that would intentionally harm an animal.

----------


## Reinz

I found the story and photos very upsetting.. :Mad: 

Fortunately the snake is in good hands now rather dying from the infection or dehydration/starvation.

----------

bumblebella (12-16-2016)

----------


## Yzmasmom

Disgusting pigs!

----------


## Sallos

It's amazing what these little critters can live through.  For better or worse...

----------


## cletus

> It's amazing what these little critters can live through.  For better or worse...


No doubt.   I don't quite know what to say about that.  Just doesn't make sense.

----------


## bumblebella

I really hope this little guy recovers and transitions into a comfortable life. I can't imagine the stress and pain this baby endured. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## the_rotten1

That's horrible. And people think snakes are the monsters.

----------

_BeelzeBall._ (12-16-2016)

----------


## KMG

The person guilty of this crime should have their mouth sewn shut as punishment.

----------


## BeelzeBall.

yup exactly

----------


## OTorresUSMC

Anyone who could do something like this to a live animal in my mind has no place on this earth. That is evil and disgusting beyond words.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

----------

_L.West_ (09-11-2017)

----------


## DaFuzzy

It's disturbing to think that the person who did this is at large and able to do this again.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## DellaF

Very sad! I don't know why someone would do that to a poor animal. Makes no sense to me :Sad:

----------


## ShaneSilva

> The person guilty of this crime should have their mouth sewn shut as punishment.


I agree. 

My sister tried to send me this link the other day but it wouldn't work. Coincidentally here it is. Absolutely disgusting

----------


## Bassball Fever

> The person guilty of this crime should have their mouth sewn shut as punishment.


Not before shoving a bunch of junk in his mouth.

----------


## lingooisit

Oh God....that's just sick! I hope that whoever did that gets hurt 20 times more than this poor little squishy did.

----------


## omglolchrisss

I don't know how I came across this but I thought I would share humans can be despicable creatures!!!! 

https://youtu.be/dGRMx4In6Bk

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BluuWolf

I know.. I saw a photo of that a while back...Some stuff I read said that people thought it may have been part of some type of voodoo ritual or something like that. One of the popular curses is they write the name of the person they want to curse and make the snake eat it then sew its mouth shut and the person feels all the pain the snake does. 

No matter what it is absolutely sickening that someone could do that to an animal. Poor little guy..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_omglolchrisss_ (09-01-2017)

----------


## omglolchrisss

> I know.. I saw a photo of that a while back...Some stuff I read said that people thought it may have been part of some type of voodoo ritual or something like that. One of the popular curses is they write the name of the person they want to curse and make the snake eat it then sew its mouth shut and the person feels all the pain the snake does. 
> 
> No matter what it is absolutely sickening that someone could do that to an animal. Poor little guy..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omg that's terrible if I hated someone that much I wouldn't hurt an innocent creature to get my revenge.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk

----------


## BluuWolf

> Omg that's terrible if I hated someone that much I wouldn't hurt an innocent creature to get my revenge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


I know, I can't even comprehend how there can be people in the world like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_omglolchrisss_ (09-02-2017)

----------


## Vipera Berus

Its utter stupidity this sort of thing, I can understand fear of snakes especially if your from somewhere like india with lots of venomous snakes.

Ok I'm going to end this here before I end up cussing or wanting to take a baseball bat to the people who do this.

----------


## DLena

Absolutely cowardly. Grow enough balls to face your situations head on.

----------

